# Pickens Pier Kingfish



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

I used to fish off of Pickens Pier alot a couple of years ago for kingfish. Are they running right now?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes they are. I saw several get hooked up on last Monday. Sadly, none were landed due to the usual clusterf---...but the kings are there and bait too. I have a little tip for you if you go. If there's an old man there who has half his house set up on the pier, complete with sun canopy and hogging up the whole western corner with unbaited rods in rod holders...don't let him gaff your fish. Just walk it to the beach lol. That dude is sompin else...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

...and tour name might suggest you'd like to know I saw plenty of mullet running too.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

That guy is setup on the north side of Sikes now! I went out there Sat. Morning saw this guy who looked like he was living there, 2 big canopies, half a dozen rods, gas grill and a bunch of other s**t. I walked by and he was on a cot snoring with a radio blasting! If I was a thief, I coulda cleaned house..


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If his old lady wasn't with him, prolly not the same guy. This guy seems to have ALWAYS been at Pickens...for decades lol


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Got this one there on June 14th:


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> If his old lady wasn't with him, prolly not the same guy. This guy seems to have ALWAYS been at Pickens...for decades lol


Yes, she was with him...I noticed she was there after day light, she was under the canopy sleeping, he was out side of it sleeping...nasty!!!, then a few of their friends showed up and the hogged the entire area where the mackerel were biting..the county should chase this guy out. It looks like he's been there for a while.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

The is an man and his wife that are out at Ft. Pickens at the second parking lot. They have a tent, etc, etc. He is a retired firefighter. Him and his wife are great at catching the redfish. They usually have about 5 rods going. They even have an inflatable mattress in their tent.
Nice people, learned a lot from them. I don't think they are the same as the others you are talking about.


----------

